
Everything you need to know about the Heartbleed SSL bug - robin_reala
http://www.troyhunt.com/2014/04/everything-you-need-to-know-about.html
======
talles
"Unfortunately, Apache remains the dominant web server today"

I prefer (note the _I_ ) much more nginx than Apache, but for stating
_Unfortunately_ in the article that way... it's pretty much a _common sense_
opinion to favor the alternatives over the ol' Apache or that was just the
author _touch_?

